# Nameless Dwarf Box Set



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

The first book of the SHADER series of epic fantasy novels has been released.

*CADMAN'S GAMBIT by D.P. Prior*



Dr Ernst Cadman has led a quiet life, but that's how he's wanted it all these hundreds of years. With a secret like his, anonymity and caution are the best friends a man can have. Nothing could tempt him from the safety of his parasitic existence at the heart of the city of Sarum-at least nothing this side of the Abyss.

Cadman stakes everything on obtaining the artefact that once destroyed an entire civilization, but in so doing he draws the gaze of a sinister presence from beyond the stars.

Meanwhile, Deacon Shader, veteran of the war against the undead armies of the Liche Lord, has one last fight in him. This time it's just a tournament, with the prize a sword steeped in myth. Win or lose, Shader intends to defy his Templum master and retire to the Abbey of Pardes.

When a horror from the past wrecks Shader's monastic dream and leads him to plague torn Sarum, he finds an ancient power unleashed that imperils more than he could possibly imagine-a power now in the hands of Dr Cadman.

Gods tremble, and worlds will fall unless Shader can conquer his personal demons and accept the fate he's been prepared for since birth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Derek,

Congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

It's been a week since the release of _*Cadman's Gambit*_. There are two reviews up on Amazon already and more on Goodreads. There's also a fun quiz on Goodreads:

http://www.goodreads.com/quizzes/results/9625

If anyone scores 100% on the quiz, I'll send you either a free copy of _*Cadman's Gambit*_ or _*The Ant-Man of Malfen*_ (your choice of format).

Book 2, _*Best Laid Plans*_ is undergoing final edits while I wait for the cover art to be finished. I'm hoping it will be released by the end of the summer.

All the best!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just received the paperback copy of _*Cadman's Gambit*_ and couldn't be more pleased. It's all thanks to the excellent formatting of T.M. Roy. The double-page map is particularly cool.

I'm giving away a few free copies to anyone serious about writing a review (Kindle or paperback ((US only for paperback at the moment))). PM me with your contact details if you are interested.

On another note, _*The Ant-Man of Malfen*_ is still free on Kindle (Amazon.com). It's had 2,300+ downloads in 4 days and spent 3 days at number 1 in epic fantasy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

It's been an interesting week for Cadman's Gambit. It had a wonderful 5 star review from Readers Favorite:
http://readersfavorite.com/review/4676

I also had some encouraging feedback from Waterstones, who are prepared to stock it (at least locally) once I set up an account with the distributor, Garners Books. It will be fun to see it on the bookshelves in the local store.

I've had some requests for review copies from some prominent blogs. To date I've sent out 5 paperbacks and about 20 ebooks.

Cadman's Gambit is also being featured as part of the September extravaganza on Back of the Book Reviews (I'll be giving away paperbacks as part of that).
http://backofthebookreviews.com/

There is also a Cadman's Gambit giveaway scheduled for 1-7 September on Goodreads.
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12152983-cadman-s-gambit

Final edits are underway for the sequel, Best Laid Plans, and the cover should be finished any day now. I hope to get this released during October and will then concentrate on finishing the second draft of the third book, The Unweaving.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

The Cadman's Gambit giveaway on Goodreads has started:
http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/13678-cadman-s-gambit

Other news: Best Laid Plans (Shader book 2) is nearly ready for release. You can see the new cover on the blog:
http://godsinthedreaming.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't forget the Goodreads giveaway - 10 paperback copies of Cadman's Gambit.

Cadman's Gambit is also featured as part of the September Extravaganza on Back of the Book Reviews. There will also be features/giveaways/adverts on Frugal E-reader, Indie Book Blog, Red Adept Reviews this month in preparation for the launch of Book 2, Best Laid Plans in October.

A companion to the Shader series (glossary and key to pronunciation) is in preparation. As well as info on all the terms and character sin the series, it will feature original sketches by Mike Nash, Anton Kokarev and others, plus all the maps. My intention is to set the companion to free.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cadman's Gambit*, the first book of my epic Shader series, has just received what is arguably the best review I've ever seen for one of my books. It's also had 5 stars from Readers Favorite and Ray Nicholson.

To read the Journal of Always review, click here:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/09/review-cadmans-gambit-shader-book-i-by.html

For all things Shader: http://godsinthedreaming.blogspot.com/

Book 2 of the Shader series, *Best Laid Plans*, will be released in October.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

The second book of the epic Shader series, Best Laid Plans has today been released for Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Laid-Plans-Shader-ebook/dp/B005UOIAGW/ref=sr_1_57?ie=UTF8&qid=1318396704&sr=8-57

The reavers are swarming and this time their prey is the supreme ruler of the Templum, the Ipsissimus himself.

With Shader dead and his piece of the Statue of Eingana in the hands of Shadrak the Unseen, the threat of the Unweaving of all Creation is one step nearer.

Dr Cadman realizes he's in too deep and there's nothing for it but to go on the offensive. If he's to survive the coming war for the statue, what better allies could he have than an army of the living dead?

As Sektis Gandaw closes in and a clash of cultures threatens the land of Sahul, the philosopher Aristodeus still has ideas of his own that could decide the fate of all existence.

But with the passage to the heavenly realm of Araboth covered by the Abyss, nothing is as it should be. Aristodeus knows that even Shader's death can be turned to his advantage; after all, it's a long game, and he holds all the cards.

But even the best laid plans &#8230;


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm giving away free copies of the first two books in the Shader series of epic fantasy books, _*Cadman's Gambit*_ and _*Best Laid Plans*_. To enter, please visit the Shader site and leave a comment:

http://godsinthedreaming.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

The second book of the Shader series, Best Laid Plans, is now available for Kindle and in paperback.

There's a chance to win a free paperback copy of Best Laid Plans over on Goodreads at the moment:

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/16961-best-laid-plans

Book 1, Cadman's Gambit, is $2.99 for Kindle. The series has some excellent reviews on both Amazon and Goodreads.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

derekprior said:


> The second book of the Shader series, Best Laid Plans, is now available for Kindle and in paperback.
> 
> There's a chance to win a free paperback copy of Best Laid Plans over on Goodreads at the moment:
> 
> ...


That's great news, and a great giveaway. Any news on book three yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Shader book 2, Best Laid Plans is now FREE for Kindle on both Amazon.com and UK.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

I managed to get about 1500 more words written on book 3, The Unweaving today. I've been snowed under with editing for a few months and (besides a short story called The Indian Rope Trick for Rob Duperre's The Gate 2) haven't had time to write. 

Cadman's Gambit has a KND promotion starting on 21st December and so I'm reducing the price to $0.99 for that.

Best Laid Plans, book 2, is back to $2.99 (although it's still free in the UK).

Reviews have been trickling in for The Ant-Man of Malfen (actually, I wrote about 500 more words on book 2 of The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf too. That's called The Axe of the Dwarf Lords, and will be out early next year). I've also had a couple more reviews of Thanatos Rising (one hates it, the other really liked it. Thanatos is that kind of book, I suppose.)

If anyone has promotional space on their blogs/websites for 21st December, please get in touch as I'm wanting to maximise the effect of the KND promo.

All the best!


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

That is one very long link Derek. Can I point you to the BBCode reference section under the tag "URL"?

Seriously though, great news. Keep piling on those sales!

atb

Harry


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, Harry. It's early days yet, but there has been a steady flow of sales from Amazon US and a few in the UK. 

Thanks to everyone who's shared the promo on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

There's a new review for The Axe of the Dwarf Lords on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3FRHT...isional launch date is the end of April 2012.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

_The Ant-Man of Malfen_ is FREE today and tomorrow:



This is the first book of the _Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf_. It has 10 reviews on Amazon US and 4 reviews on Amazon UK.

Book 2, _The Axe of the Dwarf Lords_ is also available, and book 3, _The Scout and the Serpent_, is due out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

There's a new omnibus edition of the first three Nameless Dwarf novellas now available for only $2.99:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/130219/url

Also, book 3, The Scout and the Serpent, is now available from Amazon for only $0.99:

The Scout and the Serpent (Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf)][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076AB7GI/?tag=kbpst-20]The Scout and the Serpent (Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf)[/url]

The Nameless Dwarf Omnibus contains the first three books of the highly acclaimed Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf:

The Ant-Man of Malfen
The Axe of the Dwarf Lords
The Scout and the Serpent

Following the massacre of the dwarves in their ravine city, the Nameless Dwarf pursues the survivors to the brigand town of Malfen, where he learns they have crossed the mountains into the lands of nightmare. His only intention is to save his people from extinction, but he's the last person they'd want to find them.

"The Ant-Man of Malfen's story drew me in quickly, captivated me with its characters and kept me reading feverishly until the very end." -- Media Man

" &#8230; fantasy adventure at its most pure. In a short novella Prior packs in a massive amount of world-building and history." -- T. Edmund Jenkin

"If you like Moorcock, Melville or Hobb, read this." -- Kristan Dawkins

"All of the characters were skillfully drawn by the author so that they came off the page fully developed and ready for action." -- Red Adept Reviews

"The Ant-Man of Malfen is steeped in the tradition of good old-fashioned swashbuckling fantasy, reminiscent of Robert E. Howard." -- Valmore Daniels, author of Forbidden the Stars

"All authors have a tale to tell, but only a few can really tell a tale...and Derek Prior belongs in the latter category." -- Ray Nicholson


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Cadman's Gambit is featured on Kindle Nation Daily today. KND is running an extended excerpt of this highly acclaimed novel, the first book of the Shader series.

You can find out all about the Shader series and the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf at: www.dpprior.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

_Cadman's Gambit_ has just dropped off the number 1 spot in epic fantasy and is now sitting at number 6.

The book has enjoyed record sales this week.

You can see the sales figures and the results of a week of promoting at: http://dpprior.blogspot.com/2012/02...ve dwarf) is featured on Kindle Author today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a sneak preview of Anton Kokarev's (in progress) cover art for The Complete Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf up on my blog: http://dpprior.blogspot.com.

There's also Patrick Stacey's preliminary sketch for Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf book 5, Bane of the Liche Lord.

Book 4, The Ebon Staff, is 3/4 written and is set to be at least 10,000 words longer than the previous instalments. There's a lot of action and character development in this one, which sets the story up for a dramatic (perhaps traumatic) conclusion in book 5, which should be ready in a couple of months.

Once the Nameless series is finished, I'll be returning to work on Shader book 3, which is in complete redraft at the moment. Book 4 is almost ready to go and will probably only need a few weeks extra work.

Shader book 1 has been nominated for fantasy book of the month for May over on Indie Book Club. It's also received a couple more 5 star ratings and what looks like a sock-puppet 1 star review from another author, bless him.

On another note, The Nameless dwarf series has been picked up by a US agent working in collaboration with a UK agent. It's early days yet, but all the developments will be on the blog.

Drop by the D.P. Prior blog to see all the Shader and Nameless artwork, maps, links to reviews, and works in progress. I've also been serialising a story called Bad Blood.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not get into the Nameless Dwarf this Easter?

The first book in the series, The Ant-Man of Malfen is free until midnight Saturday.
Following the massacre of the dwarves in their ravine city, the Nameless Dwarf pursues the survivors to the brigand town of Malfen, where he learns they have crossed the mountains into the lands of nightmare. His only intention is to save his people from extinction, but he's the last person they'd want to find them.

"The Ant-Man of Malfen's story drew me in quickly, captivated me with its characters and kept me reading feverishly until the very end." -- Media Man

" &#8230; fantasy adventure at its most pure. In a short novella Prior packs in a massive amount of world-building and history." -- T. Edmund Jenkin

"If you like Moorcock, Melville or Hobb, read this." -- Kristan Dawkins

"All of the characters were skillfully drawn by the author so that they came off the page fully developed and ready for action." -- Red Adept Reviews

"The Ant-Man of Malfen is steeped in the tradition of good old-fashioned swashbuckling fantasy, reminiscent of Robert E. Howard." -- Valmore Daniels, author of Forbidden the Stars

"All authors have a tale to tell, but only a few can really tell a tale...and Derek Prior belongs in the latter category." -- Ray Nicholson

][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1T9NC/?tag=kbpst-20]/url]


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Cool cover on Shader.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Matt. Is that Cadman's Gambit? The artist was Mike Nash for that one.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

derekprior said:


> Thanks, Matt. Is that Cadman's Gambit? The artist was Mike Nash for that one.


Yes, Cadman's Gambit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

The Scout and the Serpent (Nameless Dwarf 3) is free today until Friday in preparation for the release of book 4, The Ebon Staff.

This series has accumulated some great reviews on Amazon and Goodreads. If you like fantasy, dwarves and axes, this is the perfect time to jump into the series.

][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076AB7GI/?tag=kbpst-20]/url]


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

The Ebon Staff, book 4 of the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf, is now available:

The dwarves have captured Nameless and left the Axe of the Dwarf Lords abandoned on the shore of the serpent's lake. With Ilesa gone, it's down to Nils and Silas to stage a rescue, but first they'll have to stop squabbling and find something they can agree on.

Meanwhile, the legendary prevarication of the dwarven Council of Twelve is under threat from a people grown tired of indecision. The survivors of the Ravine Butcher's massacre want their pound of flesh.

Blightey's grimoire makes more and more demands, and Silas suspects he no longer has any say in where it is leading him. As his body ails and he grows nostalgic for all he's left behind, his mind is usurped by visions of a forest of tar, and at it's centre, wreathed in briars, a staff of deepest ebony.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

After a lengthy trial, with a lot of success early on, I'm finally pulling the Nameless Dwarf books from Select so that I can broaden my sales platform. I finally made the decision when I received yet another message asking when The Ebon Staff would be available on Nook.

Here's why I'm leaving Select:

http://dpprior.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/nameless-dwarf-news-e-book-platforms.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

Cadman's Gambit leaves Select on Monday. It's FREE until then:



Sektis Gandaw has watched the worlds for millennia for any sign of the Statue of Eingana, which has been broken into pieces to thwart him. When he finally detects a trace of its power, he sends his flesh-eating minions to claim it so that he can commence his great work: the unweaving of all creation.

But the statue has its guardians, including the holy knight, Deacon Shader, veteran of the wars against the undead armies of the Liche Lord, and prepared for this task since the day he was born. The only problem is, Shader is done with fighting, and desires only a life of quiet contemplation.

Meanwhile, the shadowy Dr Cadman stumbles upon a piece of the statue and decides to throw centuries of caution to the wind. After all, it's not really much of a choice: a half-life leeching off the blood of others, or the perfect immortality promised by this mysterious power from beyond the stars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

The omnibus edition of all 5 Nameless Dwarf epic fantasy books has been released today. Each book has been meticulously revised and re-edited. This edition includes all the original cover art and a great map by Jared Blando.



The dwarves have gone!

Thousands have been slaughtered in the blood-drenched streets of their ravine city by one of their own wielding a demonic axe.

The survivors have fled beyond the mountains, heading into a realm haunted by the nightmares of a twisted god.

When Nils Fargin, son of an underworld boss, is hired to find them, he travels with his client to seek the advice of a lowlife mage. With what he learns, he should have asked for more money.

The trail leads them to the domain of the terrifying Ant-Man, who is rumored to eat the flesh of anyone refusing to pay his toll.

And as if that wasn't enough, it turns out Nils's client is none other than the Nameless Dwarf, better known to his kind as the Ravine Butcher.

The Nameless Dwarf is an epic tale of remorse and redemption that pits a whiskerless thief, a guilt-driven assassin, a consumptive wizard, and an amnesiac dwarf against the worst imaginings of a craven mind.

But the companions bring troubles of their own, not least of which is an ancient grimoire that leads them inexorably towards a forest of tar and an evil that threatens the existence of an entire race.

The last hope of the dwarves comes from the unlikeliest of sources: a mythical city beneath the waves, an axe from the age of heroes, and the Nameless Dwarf, in whose veins flows the blood of legends.

The Nameless Dwarf: The Complete Chronicles contains all five books of the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf, fully revised and including all the original covers and a stunning map of Aethir.

Priced individually, these books cost:

The Ant-Man of Malfen - $0.99
The Axe of the Dwarf Lords - $2.99
The Scout and the Serpent - $2.99
The Ebon Staff - $2.99
Bane of the Liche Lord - $3.99

By buying The Nameless Dwarf you get all 5 books for $5.99, which represents a saving of $7.96

Background:

It was against the laws of the dwarves to act in the world beyond their city, to study the old texts, or to enter the underworld-and with good reason. The deceptions of the Demiurgos, Father of the Abyss, are everywhere, and once before they brought betrayal and death on a scale that must never be repeated.

When they are accosted by one of their own with a demonic axe found on the brink of the Abyss, drastic measures are needed. The link between axe and wielder is broken by a helm of scarolite, and the lawbreaker is held in stasis in the bowels of the Ravine City, Arx Gravis. To complete his shame, his name is taken from him, permanently removed from history.

When this Nameless Dwarf is awakened by the voice of the knight, Deacon Shader, he becomes embroiled in the battles against the unweaving of all creation by the technocrat, Sektis Gandaw. He later partakes in a quest to find three artifacts with which to shatter the lingering power of the black axe and free himself from the scarolite helm. Too late, it is revealed as a trap laid by the Demiurgos and his spawn, the homunculi, and the Nameless Dwarf returns to Arx Gravis as a brutal dictator, slaughtering his kin by the thousands.

Finally, his tyrannical rule is brought to an end by his closest friend, the assassin Shadrak the Unseen. With the axe destroyed and the scarolite helm broken, the Nameless Dwarf realizes the magnitude of his atrocities. A mere few hundred dwarves have survived his reign of terror, and they have fled Arx Gravis in fear of what he might do next.

Hearing rumors that they have headed into the nightmare land of Qlippoth, where they will surely face extinction, the Nameless Dwarf hires the son of a New Jerusalem guild boss to help him find them.

What reviewers are saying:

"... so excellent, so Fafhrd and the Mouser type good - you remember those stories by Fritz Lieber, that you have to read at least three of these Nameless Dwarf stories to appreciate how absolutely fantastic they are." - Pinky Mo

"... it just doesn't get any better that this." - Ray Nicholson

"D.P. has established a fan for life in me" - Scott Poe


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought my copy last night!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks, Moses, I appreciate it. You've started a healthy trend, I'm glad to say, but you were the first!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

derekprior said:


> Thanks, Moses, I appreciate it. You've started a healthy trend, I'm glad to say, but you were the first!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

The dwarves have gone!

Thousands have been slaughtered in the blood-drenched streets of their ravine city by one of their own wielding a demonic axe.

The survivors have fled beyond the mountains, heading into a realm haunted by the nightmares of a twisted god.

When Nils Fargin, son of an underworld boss, is hired to find them, he travels with his client to seek the advice of a lowlife mage. With what he learns, he should have asked for more money.

The trail leads them to the domain of the terrifying Ant-Man, who is rumored to eat the flesh of anyone refusing to pay his toll.

And as if that wasn't enough, it turns out Nils's client is none other than the Nameless Dwarf, better known to his kind as the Ravine Butcher.

The Nameless Dwarf is an epic tale of remorse and redemption that pits a whiskerless thief, a guilt-driven assassin, a consumptive wizard, and an amnesiac dwarf against the worst imaginings of a craven mind.

But the companions bring troubles of their own, not least of which is an ancient grimoire that leads them inexorably towards a forest of tar and an evil that threatens the existence of an entire race.

The last hope of the dwarves comes from the unlikeliest of sources: a mythical city beneath the waves, an axe from the age of heroes, and the Nameless Dwarf, in whose veins flows the blood of legends.

The Nameless Dwarf: The Complete Chronicles contains all five books of the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf, fully revised and including all the original covers and a stunning map of Aethir.

Priced individually, these books cost:

The Ant-Man of Malfen - $0.99
The Axe of the Dwarf Lords - $2.99
The Scout and the Serpent - $2.99
The Ebon Staff - $2.99
Bane of the Liche Lord - $3.99

By buying The Nameless Dwarf you get all 5 books for $5.99, which represents a saving of $7.96

Background:

It was against the laws of the dwarves to act in the world beyond their city, to study the old texts, or to enter the underworld-and with good reason. The deceptions of the Demiurgos, Father of the Abyss, are everywhere, and once before they brought betrayal and death on a scale that must never be repeated.

When they are accosted by one of their own with a demonic axe found on the brink of the Abyss, drastic measures are needed. The link between axe and wielder is broken by a helm of scarolite, and the lawbreaker is held in stasis in the bowels of the Ravine City, Arx Gravis. To complete his shame, his name is taken from him, permanently removed from history.

When this Nameless Dwarf is awakened by the voice of the knight, Deacon Shader, he becomes embroiled in the battles against the unweaving of all creation by the technocrat, Sektis Gandaw. He later partakes in a quest to find three artifacts with which to shatter the lingering power of the black axe and free himself from the scarolite helm. Too late, it is revealed as a trap laid by the Demiurgos and his spawn, the homunculi, and the Nameless Dwarf returns to Arx Gravis as a brutal dictator, slaughtering his kin by the thousands.

Finally, his tyrannical rule is brought to an end by his closest friend, the assassin Shadrak the Unseen. With the axe destroyed and the scarolite helm broken, the Nameless Dwarf realizes the magnitude of his atrocities. A mere few hundred dwarves have survived his reign of terror, and they have fled Arx Gravis in fear of what he might do next.

Hearing rumors that they have headed into the nightmare land of Qlippoth, where they will surely face extinction, the Nameless Dwarf hires the son of a New Jerusalem guild boss to help him find them.

What reviewers are saying:

"... so excellent, so Fafhrd and the Mouser type good - you remember those stories by Fritz Lieber, that you have to read at least three of these Nameless Dwarf stories to appreciate how absolutely fantastic they are." - Pinky Mo

"... it just doesn't get any better that this." - Ray Nicholson

"D.P. has established a fan for life in me" - Scott Poe


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

"... so excellent, so Fafhrd and the Mouser type good - you remember those stories by Fritz Lieber, that you have to read at least three of these Nameless Dwarf stories to appreciate how absolutely fantastic they are." - Pinky Mo

"... it just doesn't get any better that this." - Ray Nicholson

"D.P. has established a fan for life in me" - Scott Poe

Now out in paperback and Kindle format. Epub is on its way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

The 5-book bundle Nameless Dwarf box-set is out!


----------

